# Moldy Air Plants Blooms



## David (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a 15 gallon Viv. I spray (mist) once a day and I think my air plants may be having trouble. I have noticed moldy looking stuff around the blossoms. Any ideas or thoughts? Maybe to much water, or to hot?
Thanks!!


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

to much water, they need time to dry out in between waterings. They never did well for me unless there were up real high in the viv and didn't get any real direct misting.


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

The term "air plant" I assume you are referring to the group of bromiliads of the genus Tillandsia. They like it high and dry as a general rule. Mounted on the back wall up high and closer to the lights. Constant soakings are not good as most are adapted to dryer conditions. Periodic soakings are okay maybe once every 2 weeks, but they should be able to derive most of thier water needs from the humidity. If you aren't sure of the type of air plant you have, you can make a pretty good guess on its water needs by noting the presence or absence of fine hairs (tricomes) that cover the leaves like velvet. A thick silvery/grayish layer of these tricomes help the plant retain moisture and are an indicator of a plant that likes it dry and bright. Smooth green (naked) leaves indicate a brom that can tolerate wetter and shady conditions. 

George


----------

